# Mp4 , quiero instalarlo en el auto que reprodusca video y se cargue



## pepe alarmas (Ago 26, 2008)

hola colegas queria saber si saben como puede hacerse para instalar un mp4 que reprodusca video y que funcione a la ves con el cargador para que no se agote la bateria y pueda verlo siempre.
desde ya gracias


----------



## jofer (Sep 4, 2008)

hola pepe el unico sistema que viene con salida de video es el i pod tradicional de 80 gb tiene salida de video y lo pudes conectar directo... a la vez lo sintonizas en tu stereo


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

En definitiva lo que queres es cargar la bateria de un reproductor de mp4 de los portatiles?
 Podrias especificar el modelo y subir una foto?


----------



## jofer (Sep 24, 2008)

pepe ..lo consigues en mercado libre pones i pod y listo mp4 lo que qiueras con salida de video y alimentado por el mismo auto el consumo es minimo


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

Pero nadie sabe si lo que quiere es alimentar una pantalla externa ! Al parecer quiere usar los 12 del auto para mantener cargado un mp4... porq no esperas antes de decirle que gaste plata ? ;D


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 25, 2008)

Tiene facil remedio, hacerse un amplificador con un TDAxxxx, y de ahí acoplar el Ipod-Mp4, Mp3 o cualquier otro reproductor, si no quiere hacerse un conversor de 12 V a 3 V puede comprarse uno y todo ello conectarlo al positivo de la radio del coche y ya lo tiene listo, el amplificador conexion directa al positivo de los cables de alimentacion de la radio y el conversor tambien y asi tiene para las dos cosas en funcionamiento.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 25, 2008)

Alfgu dijo:
			
		

> Tiene facil remedio, hacerse un amplificador con un TDAxxxx, y de ahí acoplar el Ipod-Mp4, Mp3



"hola colegas queria saber si saben como puede hacerse para instalar un mp4 que reprodusca *video*"

En ningun momento se hablo de amplificar la salida de los parlantes... pero bue... hasta que pepe alarmas no nos diga bien que es lo que quiere habra que esperar.


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 25, 2008)

segun entendí lo que quiere Pepe Alarmas es poner un Ipod para escucharlo en el coche pero mi respuesta es suponiendo que no tenga radio con entrada Jack auxiliar para conectarlo, ya que no he visto por ningun lado que diga algo de acoplarlo a la radio del coche.


----------

